# ¿Cómo se hace para poder participar de los concursos?



## alc112

Hola a todos!!
Quiesiera saber qué tengo que hacer para poder participar por ejemplo del mejor avatar.
Muchas gracias


----------



## lauranazario

The contest was a fun/novel idea for the year 2004. The contest did come to an end and at this time there are no guarantees that we will do the same type of contest (or even if there will be another one!) in 2005. We can't be "repeating ourselves" all the time, right? 

El concurso fue una idea divertida/innovadora para el 2004. Dicho concurso ya terminó y en este momento no existen garantías de que volvamos a efectuar este mismo tipo de concurso (¡o ni siquiera de que haya otro!) en el 2005. No podemos andar "repitiéndonos" todo el tiempo, ¿verdad?

Saludos,
LN


----------



## cuchuflete

alc112 said:
			
		

> Hola a todos!!
> Quiesiera saber qué tengo que hacer para poder participar por ejemplo del mejor avatar.
> Muchas gracias



Alc, no debes tomar en serio lo que dice LauraN.  Habrá otros concursitos y un gran concurso final.  Te lo juro por mis tres caballos.  [¿Te importe que no tengo ningún caballo?]

Lo único que tienes que hacer para poder participar en los concursos es ser miembro de los foros, y portarse bien, más o menos.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## belén

Bueno y pagar a los moderadores con alrededor de tres kilos de Haagen Daz de chocolate por mes. Eso te garantiza al menos un segundo premio.

El lugar de envío está especificado en la página principal del foro.

Saludos...
Be


----------



## cuchuflete

belen said:
			
		

> Bueno y pagar a los moderadores con alrededor de tres kilos de Haagen Daz de chocolate por mes. Eso te garantiza al menos un segundo premio.
> 
> El lugar de envío está especificado en la página principal del foro.
> 
> Saludos...
> Be



¿Ves qué sencillo es ALC?  Si tienes alguna dificultad en encontrar Haagan Daz, hay otra posibilidad:  Round Top Ice Cream  Prefiero el jengibre o arándano.

C.


----------



## alc112

supongo que es una broma


----------



## lauranazario

Bueno... notarás que YO (yo, yo y sólo YOOOOOOO)  soy la única cuerda en toda esta comarca. 
Cuchufléte es un tarado amortiguado (ver http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=14249 ) y Belén tiene un "pequeñito problema" de abuso de sustancias. Estamos tratando de encontrar una cura rápida y permanente para su adicción al cacao.

Creo que el próximo concurso va a tener sólo Moderadores como candidatos... y los Foreros seleccionarán quién de nosotros tiene más líos en la cabeza o quién tiene "the most helpful split personality". _No Belén, NO estamos hablando de un banana split!!!!_


----------



## cuchuflete

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Bueno... notarás que YO (yo, yo y sólo YOOOOOOO)  soy la única cuerda en toda esta comarca.
> Cuchufléte es un tarado amortiguado (ver http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=14249 ) y Belén tiene un "pequeñito problema" de abuso de sustancias. Estamos tratando de encontrar una cura rápida y permanente para su adicción al cacao.
> 
> Creo que el próximo concurso va a tener sólo Moderadores como candidatos... y los Foreros seleccionarán quién de nosotros tiene más líos en la cabeza o quién tiene "the most helpful split personality". _No Belén, NO estamos hablando de un banana split!!!!_



¡Válgame Dios!

Según los comentarios de la Nazario, nos hace falta un concurso especialmente diseñado para escojer la traductora puertorriqueña más chifladita.


----------



## alc112

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Bueno... notarás que YO (yo, yo y sólo YOOOOOOO) soy la única cuerda en toda esta comarca.
> Cuchufléte es un tarado amortiguado (ver http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=14249 ) y Belén tiene un "pequeñito problema" de abuso de sustancias. Estamos tratando de encontrar una cura rápida y permanente para su adicción al cacao.
> 
> Creo que el próximo concurso va a tener sólo Moderadores como candidatos... y los Foreros seleccionarán quién de nosotros tiene más líos en la cabeza o quién tiene "the most helpful split personality". _No Belén, NO estamos hablando de un banana split!!!!_


 
Te apoyo
¿Por qué no hacen una encuesta preguntando cual es el moderador mas querido por los foreros?


----------



## belén

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Bueno... notarás que YO (yo, yo y sólo YOOOOOOO)  soy la única cuerda en toda esta comarca.
> Cuchufléte es un tarado amortiguado (ver http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=14249 ) y Belén tiene un "pequeñito problema" de abuso de sustancias. Estamos tratando de encontrar una cura rápida y permanente para su adicción al cacao.
> 
> Creo que el próximo concurso va a tener sólo Moderadores como candidatos... y los Foreros seleccionarán quién de nosotros tiene más líos en la cabeza o quién tiene "the most helpful split personality". _No Belén, NO estamos hablando de un banana split!!!!_




El chocolate es MIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## belén

alc112 said:
			
		

> Te apoyo
> ¿Por qué no hacen una encuesta preguntando cual es el moderador mas querido por los foreros?



Por muchas razones:

1. Porque en realidad no nos importa a quien queréis más
2. Porque esto es una anarquía
3. Porque sabemos que nos queréis a todos por igual 
4. Porque el chocolate es MIO MIO MIOOOOOOOOOO
5. Porque este foro está aquí para ayudar a la gente con sus problemas idiomáticos y en segundo lugar, es un bonito espacio de encuentro entre la gente, pero ALC, aquí nadie compite con nadie, los moderadores somos ante todo foreros que participamos por igual y para nada necesitamos de encuestas para subirnos el ego. 

Un besote,
Belén


----------



## lauranazario

*¡Belén para presidenta parlamentaria de la anarquía chocohólica!!!!!!*


----------



## alc112

belen said:
			
		

> Por muchas razones:
> 5. Porque este foro está aquí para ayudar a la gente con sus problemas idiomáticos y en segundo lugar, es un bonito espacio de encuentro entre la gente, pero ALC, aquí nadie compite con nadie, los moderadores somos ante todo foreros que participamos por igual y para nada necesitamos de encuestas para subirnos el ego.
> 
> Belén


 
Disculpame, no sé que cara poner , es que soy un poco (o bastante) competitivo.



> 4. Porque el chocolate es MIO MIO MIOOOOOOOOOO


Está bien, es tuyo, pero comparte y cuidado con las caries despues.

Que no los vea Mike , creo que ya es hora de que cierren este hilo, ya se convirtió en chat

saludos y mil disculpas


----------



## lauranazario

alc112 said:
			
		

> ¿Por qué no hacen una encuesta preguntando cual es el moderador mas querido por los foreros?



_(Personaje #7 "alias Gumercinda" contestando...)_

 "Porque eso sería injusto para los pobres mortales completamente cuerdos que no tienen la conveniencia/bendición de poseer múltiples personalidades. Y aunque no lo creas... SÍ existen los Moderadores mortales (¿o más bien letales? Hmmmmm....)".


----------



## lauranazario

alc112 said:
			
		

> Que no los vea Mike , creo que ya es hora de que cierren este hilo, ya se convirtió en chat
> 
> saludos y mil disculpas



Ahhhhhhhh.... *ahora* entiendes la importancia de nuestra intervención como Moderadores para que las cosas no se salgan de contexto ni de control, ¿verdad?

Pues el experimento ha rendido resultados y les ha hecho patente (espero que a todos los Foreros) la necesidad de evitar el 'chat' innecesario. Nada más con el testigo. Y porque así lo has pedido, intervengo como Moderadora y cierro este hilo.

Saludos,
LN


----------

